# Lizards > General Geckos >  Electric Blue Day Geckos?

## Soterios

Oh my god. I saw some today and fell in love. 

I can't seem to find much info on them. Any good sites you guys can recommend?

I want a male/female pair or treo to have on display in my living room. 

They're pretty much the cutest things I've ever laid eyes on.

----------


## kazboots

I don't think they classify as day geckos technically but they are pretty and reasonably affordable, I have considered them as future additions to the collection.
Try googling the scientific name Lygodactylus williamsi though even then you don't get much. Near as I can tell care is similar to cresties. Hopefully someone who has these will be on soon.

----------


## Soterios

> I don't think they classify as day geckos technically but they are pretty and reasonably affordable, I have considered them as future additions to the collection.
> Try googling the scientific name Lygodactylus williamsi though even then you don't get much. Near as I can tell care is similar to cresties. Hopefully someone who has these will be on soon.


Thanks.

As you can tell I really have no idea about them other than I'm madly in love.  :Razz:

----------


## kazboots

I went with a 1.4 group of tokays for now because at least there is more info out there on them and I worked with them in the lab before though the Lygodactylus williamsi are defiantly still on the wanted list cause the males are outstanding. 
I am one of those people that likes to have care information from numerous sources and there just isn't a lot out there on them. Its hard enough to find info on my vine snake.

----------


## Soterios

There are two shops in my area that have them. I plan on picking their brains too.

They made it seem like they're like any other simple gecko to keep. Now it's just a matter of finding a few to buy.

----------


## kazboots

A simple gecko is a viper or pictus gecko, I don't consider any of the arboreal geckos to be simple since the ones I know of need higher humidity and many need baby food or repashy added to their diet.

----------


## Soterios

> A simple gecko is a viper or pictus gecko, I don't consider any of the arboreal geckos to be simple since the ones I know of need higher humidity and many need baby food or repashy added to their diet.


I see. Well, these are the things I need to know. I have a humidifier fogger already, and humid/temp gauges. Maybe I'll just pick up the controller for these guys and call it done.

----------


## kazboots

http://lygodactylus.com/williamsi.html
This is the most complete care sheet I can find but I can't tell its accuracy and probably won't be keeping them my self till I find a few more veiwpoints to compare it to, I was kind of hoping someone would chime in on here that has kept them themselves for an extended period of time.

----------


## Seneschal

I've never kept them but am seriously considering it...here's one of the sites that I found. Look for caresheets and forums from the UK, since it's apparently been more extensively bred and kept in the UK than in the US. 

http://www.geckosunlimited.com/commu...williamsi.html

I've heard a lot from a lot of different places, some of it conflicting...they do seem to need a high humidity, and males can't be kept together due to fighting and dominance issues, but apparently, they do well in small to medium sized arboreal terrerriums that can hold in humidity well. You can keep them in pairs and trios pretty well that way, but you have to watch out for the eggs; they don't care for the eggs, and the eggs can't be removed from the glass of the terrerium, and you have to cover them until they hatch, or risk killing the eggs by moving them. The babies have to be removed right away or the parents will eat them...that is, if you intend to get more than one. 

I've also heard they have a nasty temperament, but I'm not sure on that one, as it was just hearsay. Anyone else got some information? Thanks!

----------

_Soterios_ (11-18-2009)

----------


## Soterios

Cool, thanks for the info. I'm still keeping my eye on them.

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

I've got a trio coming next week!  I've set up a gorgeous planted viv for them.  Once they're cleared of cooties, I'm just going to enjoy the heck out of watching them.

From what I can see, care is virtually identical to Phelsuma.  High humidity, high UVB, moderate temperatures (85 basking spot), 50 to 80% humidity.  Supplemented little insects as the primary diet, with some fruit puree on the side.  Just like day geckos.

I expect them to be teeny, quick as greased lightning, and active.  I think temperament is one of those very irrelevent things when it comes to a 4 inch animal that can shoot up the wall and across the ceiling before you manage one step. <lol>  You're not going to be handling them.  My understanding is they do well in small groups, one male only.  In large terrariums, males can stake out territories.  Only the dominant male will be electric blue.

----------


## CA cowgirl

> Oh my god. I saw some today and fell in love. 
> 
> I can't seem to find much info on them. Any good sites you guys can recommend?
> 
> I want a male/female pair or treo to have on display in my living room. 
> 
> They're pretty much the cutest things I've ever laid eyes on.


I fell in love with them today (yesterday) also!  I was with a friend that keeps and breeds geckos and she and the LLL Reptile guys gave me the information that was simple enough and let me know the basics on how to care for them properly, and they are hardy enough.  So I purchased a pair and put together a full set-up, you can check their thread on this subforum of bp.net.  I was totally lucky when I went to OSH, I found the perfect leafy plant to start it off.  I'm thrilled.

They are very active and curious too.  To help the humidity I'll spritz their enclosure once or twice a day, occasionally more often.  I'll be feeding them crested gecko diet a couple times a week and giving them crickets once a week or every other week.  Perhaps some small mealworms too.  Right now they are only 1" SVL, adults it seems they get about 2-3" snout to vent length (5-8cm).  So they should do well as a pair or a trio in the Exo Terra I have them in.  I love them!

If you get them you'll be very happy.

----------

